# The most amazing thing....



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I was cleaning the filters on my 55 gallon tank....total break down. I have been somewhat lazy and haven't reaallly cleaned them in some time (about 6 months).

Anyway, I couldn't believe the gunk in these things. AFter cleaning all the working parts and tubes (I use hot tap water only), I laid the filter box itself on the side of the sink and sprayed it out with the sprayer on my sink. OMG, this little black leech looking thing was skittering all over the sink. I did happen to have the stopper in the sink (Yes, I am snail rescuer!) I grabbed my dipping cup and some fresh dechlorinated water, rinsed him into the stopper. I then dumped him from the stopper into the cup.

It is a baby plecostomus with no fins, very frayed. He is about an inch long. He has just a bit of a tail. WHere he came from and how he got there or even how long he had been in there, I have no clue. Poor little thing! I only have two plecos in the 55...a candy stripe and a chocolate dwarf BN (female). Could they have interbred by chance?

Anyway, he is now in the endler fry tank. It also serves as the 'extra' plant tank. It is a 10 gallon with about 6 endlers and a scad of hornwort.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh wow! poor little guy! plecos heal pretty quickly so if he's alive, he should be fine..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, thats amazing! It's a good thing you found the little bugger


----------

